# sulcata laid 1 egg



## Sulcataluv (Apr 8, 2015)

My sulcata tortoise laid one egg in the open backyard 2 days ago. She has since been acting and eating fine. This is her first clutch and the egg seems to be fertile. I separated her from the male and placed the egg in the incubator. I am concerned why she only had one and am wondering if anyone has any advice on what I should do being that its been 2 days?


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2015)

It is typical for them to drop a few slugs or duds on the surface in their first laying season. It might be fertile, but don't be disappointed if its not.

Nothing for you to "do". Just make sure she is well hydrated and getting plenty of calcium. Don't be surprised if she starts digging test holes in the next couple of months and digs her first nest.

What is her length? And the male?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Apr 8, 2015)

welcome to the forums! is the female and the male usually together in the same enclosure?


----------



## Sulcataluv (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you! Sorry for the numerous posts....I'm new  I am relieved that this is not uncommon. Yes the male and female are usually in the same enclosure. I have heard him mating with both of my females over the past few months. To say it nicely, we didn't think that he was having any success. I think that is why we were so surprised when we saw the egg. I have always read that they have a lot more in a clutch so I was concerned about her being egg bound. We have watched her closely and she is acting fine though. I will continue to watch her closely....thank you again!


----------



## Jlant85 (Apr 14, 2015)

This is her way of saying.... HEY!!!! IM BOUT TO LAY TONS OF EGGS!!! GET YOUR GEARS READY FOR INCUBATION!!! lol


----------



## mike rowlett (Apr 15, 2015)

This is cool I want some sulcatas. I had three toed tortoises in tex b4 and I know u can't breed related tortoises together , is this also true with the sulcatas. Thanks Mike in Tex


----------

